# Which 3D target do you lose sleep over?



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

We all seem to have that 1 type of target that gets into our minds and seems to laugh at us when we pull a 5 or a blink. I am curious as to what your most dreaded 3D target is.


----------



## fishycatfish (Dec 10, 2005)

*probly...*

the standing bear


----------



## keenan (Oct 10, 2005)

*gobbling turkey*

a small kill zone, gets smaller if turned just a little


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

That rinehart little White GOAT .


----------



## Kickin_Killa (Aug 31, 2005)

I hate to see that strutting turkey on any 3-d course:nervous s That is one target that really gets me rattled!:nono:


----------



## bill_rollins (Jul 13, 2005)

*3-d turkey*

i really hate to see the gobbling turkey, but I am trying to get better at shooting it!


----------



## bullnuts (Dec 10, 2005)

Man, I hate to admit it, but it's that dam carp! Stupid thing has a 12 ring the size of a grapefruit, you can see the spot from a 1/2 mile away, and I whiff the shot every single time!!! I think it has something to do with the whiskers...or maybe the look in its eye.


----------



## songdogshooter (Jan 18, 2005)

*Coca-Cola Bear*

Hey guys have we forgot the lil Coca-Cola Bear <black or white> 
the one thats about 18'' tall ! ! ! ! !


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

I have 2 of them: 1. The McKenzie Brown Bear. I think its the shade of it, makes me want to judge short on it everytime. Even when I tack a yard or 5 on it. I shoot a low 8/5 
2. Would be the dreaded bedded buck! I judge that short always too. Often its dirt city on that bugger!  :sad:


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

1. Walking turkey

2. Alligator


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

The "puking" turkey is in the lead... I hate that thing.


----------



## djkillaz (Apr 14, 2005)

*which 3d target do you lose sleep over?*

Used to be the Rinehart baby stegasaurus. 10 is like a silver dollar. plus they always seem to set it on a hill or quartering.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

cath8r said:


> 2. Would be the dreaded bedded buck! I judge that short always too. Often its dirt city on that bugger!  :sad:


Ah yes, I forgot the dreaded bedded the guardian of the worm burners.


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

Frogs, the course I was on today had frogs. They look like they're smiling at you cuz they know yer gonna miss.


----------



## ultramax (Feb 6, 2005)

songdogshooter said:


> Hey guys have we forgot the lil Coca-Cola Bear <black or white>
> the one thats about 18'' tall ! ! ! ! !


I voted for the gobbling turkey but I hate those little bears too.


----------



## whoa (Apr 5, 2004)

It seems every year there's a different one ,2005 was the coyote for some resaon I just could not find the 10 on that one to save my life


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

I too used to hate those dreaded turkeys untill two years ago at the Metropolis ASA some masicist set up either a gobbling or strutting turkey out at 40 + yards on the open C range. They set this up on target 20 on the first range so you needed to walk by it twice just to mess with your mind. I drilled a dead center 10 on it and since then turkeys are no problem, but that gator with what, 8" from top to bottom, that guy still gets me.


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

*3d mind games*

The bedded deer and the standing bear seem to get into my head


----------



## shermo (Oct 7, 2003)

*Worst target*

I clicked on the gobbling turkey, but the mule deer is always a killer for me


----------



## gollie15 (Feb 25, 2003)

*other*

1)It used to be my favorite target, but the last few shoots, the bedded buck has given me fits.
2) Rhinehart fallow deer...the 12 & 14 ring just shine like new money.... I think it's because I concentrate so hard on the spot, that I've had to 2 premature shots with my BT...

I'm now the proud owner of both of these targets...face your fears:wink:


----------



## bugsplat (Jan 15, 2006)

any type of turkey's.. (I picked strutting) 

I shoot MBR and some clubs like to hang them out there 30+ yards.. makes for a nerve racking shot.


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

Used to be the standing bear ..... But I have been hammering it lately ... Now its either a raccon or the fricken skunk at almost 40 thats my neminsis .... Broke an arrow on that dang thing yesterday ...40 yrd skunk set up right at the front foot of a 41 yrd caribou ...I went under the skunk and hit the steel stand of the 'Bou.... I now have a pretty 3-39 flower  

Oh well .... life goes on ... 

the Raptor and the cobra also mess me up when they are out beyond 35 or 40 yrds


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

It starts with a "T" and ends with a "Y". I hate all turkey targets.


----------



## bugsplat (Jan 15, 2006)

jre4192 said:


> It starts with a "T" and ends with a "Y". I hate all turkey targets.


Jesse, that walking Trukey we had to shoot Saturday gave me fits all day!

..dw


----------



## 1HEAVYARROW (Oct 6, 2004)

ALL TURKEYS!!! #%#%&#* things really upset me!


----------



## 1HEAVYARROW (Oct 6, 2004)

and the #$^%&#&$ coca-cola bears aren't much better!


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

1HEAVYARROW said:


> ALL TURKEYS!!! #%#%&#* things really upset me!


Go to a happy place, happy place, where there are no turkeys. It's just foam, Happy place.....better?


----------



## sdh305 (Dec 24, 2004)

I voted gator, but I also hate seeing this when I step up to the stake


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

sdh305 said:


> I voted gator, but I also hate seeing this when I step up to the stake


sdh305, you just sent a chill right down my spine with that picture. I can see it now, I get to the stake. I am looking around for the target, I don't see it. I look some more..nothing. Then I see it...sitting in the shadow of a large tree with weeds just up to the bottom of the wing. I draw my bow and anchor, the sun goes behind a cloud and is all I can see is black and a small white head. I start squeezing my release and then I wake up screaming!!! NO!!!


----------



## illinishooter (Jan 30, 2006)

turkeys give me fits. I doesnt matter which one.


----------



## white00crow (May 8, 2005)

The wolf/coytoe haunts me in my sleep cant get better than a 8, and there is no reason for it! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

sdh305 said:


> I voted gator, but I also hate seeing this when I step up to the stake


Especially when its 34 yards and the last target....


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

I was at a shoot this weekend where the gator target was hidden underneath the Elk target. It was like shooting into a black hole. This is where your binoculars are worth every penny.


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

Doc said:


> I was at a shoot this weekend where the gator target was hidden underneath the Elk target. It was like shooting into a black hole. This is where your binoculars are worth every penny.


I assume you lost pionts if you shot the elk???


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

JUMPMAN said:


> I assume you lost pionts if you shot the elk???


My logic was to kill the elk and all that weight would certainly kill the gator, but it just wouldn't score well. No points for the elk. I did see many guys hit the elk low in the stomach or nail him in the leg (not arrow-friendly). Another guy walked up to the line and skipped one into the back end of the gator. I don't know how his arrow fared but it was interesting to see.


----------



## knarrly (Dec 21, 2004)

The little turkey, it's not a bad target but our club always puts it out past 30 yards and even though they are in good shape there is just enough wear that it's hard to find the rings. Love the gator though, for it's size it has big 12 and 10 rings


----------



## Robin of Loxley (Dec 21, 2005)

It just seems that i can't hit any of those dang turkeys.


----------



## EMR2LK (Dec 10, 2005)

HATE TO ADMIT,I ALWAYS SCREW UP LARGE TARGETS, DONT KNOW WHY ?BUT I RARELY GET A 10 OR 12.


----------



## huntelk (Jan 11, 2004)

*bedded deer mess with my mind*

Any solid black target in the shade with the shooting stake in full sunlight is tough for me too.


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

That rinehart little White GOAT


----------



## rossarcher34 (Aug 23, 2005)

*most dreaded*

I dread the football turkey and the little standing bear.


----------



## hca1290 (Jul 17, 2005)

i hate any big size targets (elk, the alien, standing bears, ect...) i do bad on that are kinda give me shots!


----------



## jkcckc (Dec 19, 2004)

it's that dang ole standing bear. 1 inch off and it's an 8. i hate that thing.
my wife hates it too. she just shoots it in the head to same from missing the rings


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

The gobbling turkey is out to a commanding lead here.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

That standing bear gives me fits, 2" to the side and its a miss!


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

I don't lose sleep over any of them.....I miss them all the same!


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

I HATE them [email protected] turkeys............


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

mountain goat, its big but its hard to pick a spot..


----------



## Bow_Art (Oct 30, 2003)

You can practice on all the above mentioned targets at:

http://www.prairieshack.com/3d_practice.html

:shade:


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

i dont lose sleep over this target . its just that me and the big standing bear have a little history . actually a long history and i have been getting revenge on him more as time goes on.:wink: 
all my buddies i shoot with say when we get to the standing bear say hey Tony its your favorite target. :tongue: 
i have shot more 10s on him lately and a nice pinwheel 11 at the Heartland triple crown last year. 

theres i a little deal with the coyote , but i wont go into that ...:zip: 

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## Denfore (Mar 20, 2005)

*I voted standing bear, but....*

I mean the little standing bear by Rhinehart...that little SOB has such small scoring rings it is pathetic...and don't let it be turned slightly....Man I hate that little bugger. At least I get to practice counting by 5's.....


----------



## Milsurp (Dec 15, 2003)

Got to be the jake, or the $&^$$ McKenzie woodchuck; Half of the foam
is a zero!


----------



## Bonefish (Jan 6, 2005)

I shoot either recure or longbow barebow when I shoot 3D. This one place I shoot the club has come up with inr hell of a shoot. it a small **** that they hang up in a limb of a tree anywhere from 4 to 6 feet up. If you miss just kiss your arrow good-by. Us barebow recurve shooter shoot at this target from as little as 12 yards all the way out to 20 yards. The poor compounds shoots shoot at this target at 30 yards. I have been lucky so far and has hit it not well at time but it better then seeing your arrow sail off to never never land. One day we where behind a group of 5 or 6 compond shooter and they all missed one put his arrow in the tree. All I can say there was a few pissed off shooters in front of us hahahahah


----------



## jdoginAr (May 11, 2005)

songdogshooter said:


> Hey guys have we forgot the lil Coca-Cola Bear <black or white>
> the one thats about 18'' tall ! ! ! ! !



my thoughts exactly


----------



## Tommy2993 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Squirrel*

The new Mckenzie or Delta squirrel is a nightmare, alot more log than meat.


----------



## phatbowman1 (Apr 27, 2005)

That damn standing quarterd bear is the absolute worse target on earth too shoot at i usualy hit where im aiming 7 out of 10 times and its still a 8 aor a 5 i just dont know where to aim!!


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Dang Turkeys--hate Em!!!!!


----------



## martincouger3 (Jan 31, 2005)

that stupid rinehart baboon gives me fits every time


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

I absolutely despise those little honey bears (you know, the ones that are about 2 ft. tall and tiny vital zone). Especially when you have to shoot at them from 45 yards..... arrrrggggghhhhh!


----------



## bowtex57 (Jul 24, 2004)

*Unfavorite target*

I voted for the Strutting turkey, but the Pooh Bear and Catalina goat are right up there with ALL Turkeys.


----------



## wisconbow (Oct 31, 2005)

I voted the little bear but the stinking fox always gets a neck shot from me for some reason....OK maybe the reason is its at 30 yards and I guess 33!!  

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=976652


----------



## bowmedic (Jun 2, 2004)

Its the stupid Turkeys. All of them. I shot at what i thought was a where the kill would be on the last tournament of the year to get a 5. The kill zone was wayy off. I have yet to consistently get a 10 or 12 on these things..


----------



## jgm0348 (Oct 1, 2005)

STEGLASORUS...what's up with that. Dinasours don't live in the woods, they all live in my 5 year olds closet at 2:00 AM when I need to get into the office early the next day!


----------



## legacyMan22 (Mar 14, 2004)

that gosh darn Cinnoman bear the brown walking one OMG i hate it i know were to shoot and when i draw its goes blank argggggggg

later
mike


----------



## hoytdude (Mar 21, 2004)

Hands down it has to be the Gobbling Turkey !! I swear that thing is still alive and moving everytime I shoot it.:embara:


----------



## cs1973 (Apr 25, 2005)

i voted strutting turkey, but any turkey gets me. had one shoot that they put a couple of them in a row. boy that was a confidence killer for me. just cant seem to score well on em. think im like 1 for 10 for that 10.


----------



## hdsanders (Oct 29, 2003)

I hate turkeys the most.


----------



## glenny (Jul 25, 2004)

*I voted for other....*

I got use to shooting the turkeys and all these targets I shoot fairly well,these are all big targets mostly.
I don't loose sleep over any of them....I just get frustrated and quite upset when the little rings are pushing 30 yards...
I dislike the skunk,the little dino,the coke bear....
You guys know what ones I am talking about.
There are the can size 12's and then the little ringed targets.
If this poll was directed to be toward just ASA's,IBO's I would have to vote on the leapord.I just can't seem to pull that target off everytime due to the fluctuation on where the rings end up being.
Too many dots to get the mind confused and My opinion It's all in the subcontious sometimes where the arrow goes.I get sucked in to black dots and others arrows in place.
It's a bad future having 1,2or even 3 guys arrows in a little 12 and your up next,so my vote stays with the littleguys.
Do ya feel me here?


----------



## Vizsladog (Dec 3, 2005)

*Coyote*

It seems every time I come up to shoot at the Coyote, The range director has put it 40-55 yards away at an angle. Really hard to get a good shot.


----------



## Outback (Sep 23, 2003)

The turkey for sure, any type.

Our club has an annual shoot consisting entirely of turkies, 40 of them.

Stuff of nightmares


----------



## FoamHunter1974 (Jul 26, 2005)

I agree with song dog shooter that bear is a pain last year we had to shoot it at 48 yards you talk about a tough shot i would like to take that 18 inch bear and fill it with some powder and see how high i can blow it up and how many pieces it will make:wink:


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

I hate the Alligator but the Turkey is a close 2nd


----------



## Tommy Chumley (Apr 9, 2003)

songdogshooter said:


> Hey guys have we forgot the lil Coca-Cola Bear <black or white>
> the one thats about 18'' tall ! ! ! ! !


THIS One!!! I ALWAYS judge it to be farther away than it is!


----------



## KGM36 (Jan 4, 2005)

*That freaking leopard....*

I hate that leopard.....with it's intricate camo pattern....i CANNONT pick the score zone!!!!
Kg


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

*Little Goat*

If PA is talking about the little farm goat looking Rinhart target I hate that thing. It looks so far away in a tunnel shot but its only the size of a dog and it throughs me off every time.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

the gator and the turkey the alert one. small area makes me nervous.


----------



## SWIABOWHUNTER (Nov 27, 2004)

*I voted the struting turkey*

that turkey was the target that I dreaded the most 
so I bought one to shoot during practice. Now its the bedded buck!!:embara:


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

After shooting my first bow ever (Hoyt Lazertec) on paper for all of two weeks, I went to my first 3D this weekend, and generally did very well (and had the best time I've had in ages), but low and behold, those strutting turkeys at 22 yards just messed with me!! I got a 5 the first round that BARELY stuck his shoulder, about 1" of foam holding my carbon there! and the next round I grazed the little gobbling monster and my arrow ended up in a stump between the grizzly bears! At least it didn't explode. So after reading this thread, I actually don't feel so bad about it! Thanks guys!:tongue:


----------



## BIGHAWK (Jul 4, 2005)

The strutting turkey or the puking turkey. And it is a killer when it is quartering some, that ring gets very small.


----------



## gobblerslayer (Dec 10, 2005)

That nasty little javelina!!!


----------



## ky3dshooter (Feb 10, 2006)

*alligator*

i hate the gator because if i miss my yardage im either under the belly or over the back


----------



## bigdog4real (Jan 4, 2006)

ok, the raccoon facing towards you with the kill zone on the very top of the forehead missed completly once, second time just about took its left ear off after fighting a massive target panic attack:embara: :embara: !! I don't know if i'll ever be able to look that **** in the eyes again!


----------



## teambringit1 (Oct 28, 2005)

anyone have a pic of the Coca Cola Bear? Haven't seen one yet!

Hate the Jake or all birds! Why is it easier to hold on a real bird than the foam one?


----------



## natedigity (Mar 24, 2005)

I have two that are my worst, and nobody nas mentioned them yet.
#1 is the wild boar facing you. the 10 ring is on his sloped forehead and if you shoot a tad high you are skipping off to the trees.

#2 is antelope(speed goat) cuz they are fast and always seem to get the jump on me. I always shot too far back on them. Of course then I try to lead them a little right...yah, dang goats.


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

anything black! and sitting in the shadows.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

teambringit1 said:


> anyone have a pic of the Coca Cola Bear?


I believe this is the culprit, don't let the picture fool you. The total height of this target is 29 inches.


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

About any turkey set out there about 40 yards will eat my lunch, especially the football one.


----------

